# Tvio series 2 -- newbie



## mine_photo (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi,

I just got a Tivo series 2 from a friend of mine. I have dish network receiver without DVR. I tried to input the signal from Dish receiver to the Tivo box to watch live TV, but I was not able to get anything on it.

A long time ago, for trial purpose I did the same with a Tivo series 1 (I think) and I was able to watch TV passing signal trough Tivo and also able to record the currently watching program. 

Is this possible in series 2 if so, would some one people point me in the right direction please.

Thanks.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You will have to re-run Guided Setup thru the tivo's menus so the tivo will know how you have your dish receiver connected to it, and the fact the it is a dish receiver (not cable or dtv).


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

umm... sounds like you don't have a subscription... if that's true, you basically have a doorstop, (trying to bypass that qualifies as theft of service)


----------



## mine_photo (Jan 27, 2007)

I think I did try going thorough the setup. At some point, it says can you see the video behind, I just couldn't see anything. But I did proceed since it said you can trouble shoot later. But then a screen says I need subscription to record. What am I doing wrong here, I can try it agin.

I'm not sure if its theft of service, since I do have a dish subscription. I will not be able to use Tivo to schedule recording for me since I don't have thier subscription. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

In order to use any features of a tivo other than live-tv "trick play" you will absolutely need a tivo subscription. Some series 1 tivos can manually record without a sub, but all S2 tivos require one. A tivo and dish subscription are 100% independent of eachother.


----------

